# Websites to buy hexarmour gloves...



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to buy a large pair of these gloves with the added sleeve but tongs.com don't ship to ireland and the beanfarm seem to only have one size, any help anyone please?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got mine through a fella on ebay who supplies the midwest gear, his ebay name is burroblancoaz, hes alot cheaper on postage aswel


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I would be careful with these gloves though. They are not puncture proof, trust me


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I know martin, but if there's a chance they can prevent one bite getting through it will be just an extra while using the hooks or feeding from grabbers or tweezers with any foul beasts that are well intent on getting you. 
I have read of a couple of stories where the gloves have been penetrated by fangs, but with a high ratio of no penetration it's a little extra to have. 
But I know where you're coming from, and only a fool would believe them to be completely bite proof.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> i got mine through a fella on ebay who supplies the midwest gear, his ebay name is burroblancoaz, hes alot cheaper on postage aswel


How do I find him, I have searched the name and gloves, nothing related popped up...?


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> How do I find him, I have searched the name and gloves, nothing related popped up...?


eBay Seller: burroblancoaz: Collectables, Home Garden items on eBay.co.uk

xXx


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I've bought some t-shirts for my dino mad kids from him before. Top bloke, quality kit and I would definately recommend him to everyone.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks skorps but looks like he's out of them...


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> I know martin, but if there's a chance they can prevent one bite getting through it will be just an extra while using the hooks or feeding from grabbers or tweezers with any foul beasts that are well intent on getting you.
> I have read of a couple of stories where the gloves have been penetrated by fangs, but with a high ratio of no penetration it's a little extra to have.
> But I know where you're coming from, and only a fool would believe them to be completely bite proof.


Each to his own, but there should be no reason to use them and a hookstick. Also, they are fairly rigid, so fine work (like tweezers) is gonna be tricky.
I have a pair, and use them exclusively for night work.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

How do you find them for weight? Are they heavy?


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

No Problems- I like Looking for things 
xXx


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good news. That seller on ebay said he can get them and ship them as he can get shipment.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

They are not too bad, but "rigid"


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

cheapest i found were from here cheaper then buying them from the states and if they decide to stop them at the post office you will pay vat and handling charges
here is the link
UK Safety Products - Protector Glove


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I find them very restrictive, personally I wouldnt buy a pair as Martin said they are very rigid, not easy to work in IMO not worth the money.


----------



## chase pets n reps (Sep 29, 2008)

*hexarmour gloves*

i use them mainly on small cobras and rattlers where they are just too small to stay on a hook so you can just get a hold of them and they work fine but dont expect to have a lot of feeling through them 
they are just usefull to have as a back up


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

A back up exactly what they will be. I will show them in a video at some point for others who might be interested in them.
I am expecting arrival of them late next week.

Just an interesting question... Do they mask heat against pit vipers to any degree?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

just out of interest how much are you paying for them


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Exactly 169 us dollars. The shipping is 60 something off top of my head.
Too late for me to be thinking now about the price if there's some cheaper elsewhere which I'm sure there is.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

paid $181 inc shipping for mine which worked out at about £110


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

paulrimmer69 said:


> paid $181 inc shipping for mine which worked out at about £110


How do you find the gloves? When do you use them yourself?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

to be honest iv not used my pair yet, i think they must soften up with use as iv used a pair in someone elses collection and they are nowhere near as stiff, iv found them useful for dealing with neonates and from what iv seen snakes do tend to be calmer when using them


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> cheapest i found were from here cheaper then buying them from the states and if they decide to stop them at the post office you will pay vat and handling charges
> here is the link
> UK Safety Products - Protector Glove


 
One word of warning!

The link you have to the gloves above is for the incorrect product.

You need to look for HEX3180
The 3180 is cut resistant but also resistant to very sharp objects and is tested and meets the standard for handling sharps, whereas the 400R6E is particularly designed to be cut resistant and is not designed to be needle proof (which would be similar to a snake bite).


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I got the right ones so. Hercules R8E 3180 Large. Made in pakistan. I see what you guys mean about the delicate nimbly work, they seem very restraining but a bit of wear might solve that to some degree.


----------

